# Got bombed this morning



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

@LeatherNeck must have felt like destroying what was left of my house.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Nice hit there @LeatherNeck


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Woo hoo - lots of good smokes in there. Way to pile on Leather !


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice lineup!


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Nicely done @LeatherNeck


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Elbow drop from the top rope, Mr Neck. Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Hmmmmm.......musta made the Devil Dog angry.......I'd watch my six if'n I were you....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit bro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Hmmmmm.......musta made the Devil Dog angry.......I'd watch my six if'n I were you....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


LOL, nope. I just haven't hit anyone in a while and well...the BOTL here was all too generous to pull from his limited stock to fulfill a MAW soooo... Such a good deed as that draws attention and attention draws fire. > 
Plus, I'm starting to run low on my red crayons so I'm a lil' cranky. :wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Spencer480 said:


> @LeatherNeck must have felt like destroying what was left of my house.


Glad they made it in good shape, buddy. Sorry for the mess it made of your already bullet riddled house, but just light one of those puppies up and you'll forget all about it. They all have at least 6 mos. (a few have well over a year) rest at 65% so fire'm up at will.

And before you think about any kind of retaliation, I ask that you "Pay It Forward" instead. It's how it's done around here.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Glad they made it in good shape, buddy. Sorry for the mess it made of your already bullet riddled house, but just light one of those puppies up and you'll forget all about it. They all have at least 6 mos. (a few have well over a year) rest at 65% so fire'm up at will.
> 
> And before you think about any kind of retaliation, I ask that you "Pay It Forward" instead. It's how it's done around here.


Exactly what the man said.
Happy Birthday too. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

I wish there were more hobbies where strangers on the internet just send you nice gifts for free. Nobody's ever sent me a new guitar or a car part!


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sure there is @SecretAsianMan I have a an epiphone les pall special I haven't played in a few years if you want it send me a pm I only play my acoustic now.


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

Spencer480 said:


> Sure there is @SecretAsianMan I have a an epiphone les pall special I haven't played in a few years if you want it send me a pm I only play my acoustic now.


Haha wow ok maybe Puff is just insanely generous. But thanks, I have waaaay too many guitars as it is, including a Epi Les Paul Special as well


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed!


----------

